# discovery of new classical music..!!



## mozartforever (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I'm listening to very different types of music..and amongst them there's classical music of course. I started to look on the internet to see if there was any good music to listen to, to discover something new.. i found this guy on jamendo (a website where you download for free and legally). it changes..it's someone who creates and produces his own music. just by himself.
http://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/Gerald_(2)
good to listen
Or here there's a bigger collection of albums!!:
http://www.jamendo.com/en/tag/classical?location_country=all&order=downloaded_desc


----------

